# gerd and blood in stool



## inapickle (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, My hubby has just been told he probably has gerd after a dash to A and E over the weekend. He went out drinking after a heavy meal and I found him panicking in the bathroom early in the morning. He said he felt as though he had inhaled vomit into his lungs. The folks at A and E were quite thorough and he left with advice to lose weight and change his diet and eating habits. They have given him Omeprazole to take once a day. Anyway, he is relieved to know what has been causing his symptoms over the last few years and is going to go to see our GP tomorrow.BUT... now to add another glitch..he has this evening has fresh blood in his stools and told me that he had it once about a week ago. I think its fresh because it was bright in colour. He said he has not strained and has no pain but that his bottom did feel sore a few weeks ago. Any ideas? As I said he is going to our GP tomorrow but I just wondered if any knowledgeable folks on here might be able to help.ThanksKerry


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi KerrySorry I just saw this. How's your husband doing? Hope he's been to the dr's and gotten this resolved already.fresh/bright red blood is not a result of upper stomach problem -- and GERd won't cause this -- upper stomach bleeding usually cause the blood to be very dark in color. And has he strained the first time when there was blood? if so he may have developed a hemmoid. But it's always worth checking with a dr.Hope he's ok...Cherrie


----------



## inapickle (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Cherrie, He has had no further bleeding but cancelled his doctors appointment. He has made one for this friday. He has been taking Omeprazole since the trip to A and E and says he feels like a different man, no more hunger pangs, no coughingor clearing his throat. He will probably have to have further tests but hopefully we have turned a corner and things will continue to improve.Thanks for your replyKerry x


----------

